# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Taxi from Airport to city

## endsplist

We will be flying into Suvarnabhumi Airport and will need a taxi to the city. Could anyone help with the procedure, taxi location, price, time, etc? Also, is it a set price or would we arrange a price with driver before setting off? Any advice gratefully received.

----------


## jaspertailor

For the getting a taxi in any city or place you have to contact hotel or travels agency from there city. You can easily book the taxi with driver. You can also find such information from internet about the hotel and travels in Bangkok.

----------


## ronymac

# Passengers are required to pay all tolls for their trip.
# It is likely to be charged a fee (tipically 10%) if you pay by credit card.
# If a maxi-cab is hired for 5 or more passengers, up to 150% of the maximum fares and charges (excluding tolls) may be charged.

----------


## emarolling

Auckland Airport licenses specific taxi and shuttle companies to ensure airport visitors and travellers receive a high standard of service.  All taxi and shuttle companies are able to drop you off at the airport, however only licensed companies are able to pick you up from the designated taxi ranks at the terminal buildings. Indicative fares from the airport into the city is between NZ$60 – NZ$80 one-way for a taxi and shuttles($33 for one person plus $8 for each extra person together in the same group).  For specific fare pricing, contact the taxi and shuttle companies directly.

----------


## oaklandcab112

You can either contact your travel agent or you can search it online manually to know that which cab services offers their service to let you travel from airport to the city. Also, ask for some good discounts to grab a good deal.

----------


## GFI

Are you travelling through travel agent or yourself?

----------


## mikehussy

You can get more information by internet and Google search results.






Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## joneynaheval

You can either contact your travel agent, or you can manually search online to find out where taxi service provides services to allow you to travel from the airport to the city. Also, some good discounts to grab a good deal.

----------


## aronsmiths

From my personal experience, traveling can cause a lot of stress when you aren't going somewhere where you can easily rent a car and get around on your own. Hence, I would recommend you to book a taxi from airport. The benefits of taking a taxi to an airport are numerous because it takes a lot of pressure off you and this means you can sit back and relax.

----------

